# Western training saddle



## tierneylove09 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm looking at getting a western training saddle of some sort. I was looking at the Royal Kings rough out training saddle, and was wondering if anyone had any opinions on it? 

Thanks!!


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

The one on Chick's? 
Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Royal King Roughout Training Saddle
I wouldn't buy it, honestly. Training saddles are generally poorly constructed to begin with. I also did a little searching and the saddle seems to have mixed reviews. I'm interested in what others have to say though.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.
A Training Saddle is built properly are great tools and will last as long as any Saddle

Unfortunately that is not the case with a Royal King

Here is a a previous post


Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tac...l-saddles-your-opinions-115332/#ixzz1oFwpsQY3


.
​


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

My friend has one of these:

Stallion Tack 16" Western Saddle | eBay

It also has the fiberglass tree though. He's had it a couple of years now and uses it as an everyday work/training saddle. It's held up fine so far. I rode in it a couple days ago, and it's not the most comfortable thing in the world, but it works well for what it is.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Ink said:


> My friend has one of these:
> 
> Stallion Tack 16" Western Saddle | eBay
> 
> It also has the fiberglass tree though. He's had it a couple of years now and uses it as an everyday work/training saddle. It's held up fine so far. I rode in it a couple days ago, and it's not the most comfortable thing in the world, but it works well for what it is.


It must have a Solid fiberglass tree.... a big difference 


.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I actually had a Rocking R at one point and loved it.....unfortunately it was too big.
They are good tho-

One of the other members has recommended Corriente, which are a bit less $$ than Rocking R.

You might keep an eye out for used ones too.


----------



## HanginH (Mar 2, 2012)

I kind of think these training saddles are a bit of a gimmick to get people to buy them. First of all the dee rings on the top of the swells will not feel real good if you get into a bit of a storm and you have to grab the horn quickly. I have a hard time buying a saddle with a silver horn cap on it because I have cut my hands on them. 
Also the dees on the skirt do the same thing as the rigging dees for me. When I drive colts I can just put a ring on a piece of rope tied to my rigging dees then run my driving lines through them. I would just go out and buy a good western saddle that has some swell to it like a ranch cutter or a working cow horse saddle or even a wade to train colts. 

Just my opinion though. 

Good luck.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Just perusing eBay.......here is a ussed Rocking R
ROCKING R TRAINING SADDLE *15 1/2" NICE CONDITION | eBay


----------



## tierneylove09 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The manufacturers keep coming up with ideas for specialty saddles. Tying things to the saddle to help desensitise a horse is not a good plan. It can turn into a wreck as the horse frantically tries to escape. Tie these things to a long stick which you can hold away from him and gradually work closer. I was asked about fixing a hollow fiberglass tree. The saddle was pretty which appealed to the buyer but the horn broke off on her first trail ride. Before she got back the forks had cracked in two places. She wound up dismantling the saddle and sent me pics. These saddles are dangerous and there should be a law about them being sold in North America.


----------

